# Weekly Competition 2013-45



## Mike Hughey (Nov 5, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R' U2 R' U' F2 R2 U' F' U'
*2. *F2 R' F R' U F U' R F2
*3. *R' U' R' U F' U F2 U2 F'
*4. *F' R U R' F2 U F2 U F2
*5. *F' R2 U2 R' U2 F' R F U2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F R' B L2 F R U' B2 R B2 L2 D2 F R2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 D2
*2. *L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D' F2 D2 B L' F U' F U F L2 F D2
*3. *B2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 U B2 U' F2 L2 R D' L' B2 R' U2 F' D' L' U'
*4. *L2 B2 R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D2 B F U' L B' F2 L2 R B2 F
*5. *L2 F U' R D2 F R B L' U2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 D F2 U

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw B2 D U' B' Fw2 U2 L Fw Rw2 B Rw2 D2 Uw U' Rw2 D L2 U F' L2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 Rw B R2 U F D U2 R' B2 Fw D' B F' D B' R'
*2. *R2 U2 F Uw2 L D' Uw2 U2 R B' Fw2 Uw' Rw D2 Fw2 F' L Rw' U' R2 U' L' U2 L2 D' Fw2 D2 L' R' Fw F' D Uw' L' R D' U' F' D' Rw2
*3. *Rw2 R2 U Fw2 U2 L D2 Fw U' R' B' Rw R Uw2 U R' B R' B2 Fw' L2 Rw' Uw2 R F2 D F' Uw2 B Fw F Uw' U2 Rw' F' L' D U' B' F'
*4. *D Fw D2 R' B2 U2 B' U F2 D Rw F D L2 U' R' F' R D2 Uw2 U2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 U R' Fw' F2 L B2 Fw' U2 B' Rw' D' U B2 U' L2 B
*5. *B2 Fw2 F' Uw U2 L' R F' D2 L' B F2 R F2 R' U' L Rw R B Fw2 L B L2 D' Fw U2 B2 Fw2 F' Rw' D L' Rw' R Fw' F L Rw' F

*5x5x5*
*1. *F2 Uw' U2 Fw2 F D Uw L2 Rw Bw' Fw U' Rw Bw2 D Dw2 L D Dw' R' B Bw2 Rw F Rw2 R D2 R Uw2 Fw' F2 Rw' R2 Bw L Rw' R' Dw2 B2 F2 L2 Rw R2 Uw' F' L' Lw2 Bw Fw' F' D' F2 Lw2 Rw R Bw' Fw' U' Rw2 D'
*2. *L2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 U2 B L Dw' L2 Rw' Dw' B' Rw U' Bw2 Fw L2 Fw2 D' Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 D2 B D Dw Bw' R2 Uw' Lw' D' Uw Lw Bw R' Dw' Uw' U2 Lw2 B R' Bw' Rw U Bw2 D U2 Fw Lw2 Fw Dw2 Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw Rw Fw2 R Fw2 Dw'
*3. *Dw' Uw2 F' U Rw2 Bw' L Rw' U L U Lw R D R' F Uw2 F' Dw L' Rw2 Fw L' Dw Uw Fw L2 Rw D2 Dw Uw' U2 R' Uw' B R' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 U' L2 Fw' U B Uw' L Dw Lw' D' Dw2 Uw U L2 Lw' B Bw2 Fw' D' Bw2 D2
*4. *U L Rw' D' F D L2 Dw L' D2 Dw Uw' U2 B2 Rw2 U L Rw2 R Dw U' L2 B' R' Bw2 Lw B' Bw Rw Fw2 R2 Fw' Rw Dw F' Rw2 Bw L' Lw Bw2 Dw' Lw Uw B' R2 Fw' Lw2 D2 B2 L2 Rw B Fw2 Lw' Rw2 B2 L Uw' Lw2 Rw'
*5. *B' F Uw2 U2 Fw2 L Lw2 Fw' F Rw Fw2 Dw2 L Rw B2 L R F Dw2 Uw2 L' Dw Lw Fw Rw' D2 Dw2 Uw' B Bw' Fw2 Dw2 B F Dw' Bw' Fw2 U L' B Rw2 R Dw F D' F2 L2 Lw2 Fw Uw Fw' Lw F Rw2 Dw' Fw2 Rw Fw2 F' D2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B2 3F' D 2D' 2B' 3F' F 2R' 2U2 L2 2L 3R R 3F2 R 2D 2B2 F' R' D2 3F' F' 2D 3U 2U' U' L 2D 2L2 2B2 3F L2 F' 3R' B 3R2 3F' U L 2L' 3R2 R 3F U 2F' U 3R' R 2B2 3R2 3U L' R2 2B2 R2 2U 2F F' 3R2 2D2 3U2 R' 2U' 3F' D2 2D' B' 2R D2 F2
*2. *R2 3F2 2L2 3U' 2U 2L 2U 2F2 2U2 U F2 D' 2D U F' D2 2F' 3R U' L 2L' 3U' L2 2L 2B 2D' U' R2 D' 2F 2D' 3U' B' F L2 2D U 2F' 2D 3U 2U U2 2L' 3F2 R' D' U' B2 2B' F2 2D' 3U' 2U R B' 2U' U' B 2U F L 3F2 D 2B L' B2 2B' 3F2 3R2 R'
*3. *2B 3U' 3R2 2D2 2B2 2U2 B2 2L2 D 3U 2R R D2 2L2 B2 2R F' U2 2R2 2D 2F2 U' B2 2F' 2U 2B2 2R' R 2D B' D L B' 2B' 2R2 R2 3U' L 2D2 F 2R2 3F' 2R2 2B R' 2B 2D2 3R 3F' 2F' 2L' 3R' 2B2 2D2 3R 2R2 3F' R 2F F' 3R' B 2U2 2R' B2 3F' L2 2D' 3U2 2B'
*4. *3U 2R' 2U' B 3R2 2R' 3U2 2U2 2B2 2F2 2R2 B2 2R' B L 2F' L2 2L' 3F2 2D2 F2 L D' 3U' B2 2F2 L 3R2 2B L2 2B' R2 3F2 2R B2 2B' 3U L2 2L2 3F' L2 2B2 R' F 3U' 2F' L2 2R2 2B 2F' L2 2R' D2 2F U 2L2 2R F' 2D' 2R' R' 2D 3F2 L' 3F2 3R B2 2L' 2U' R
*5. *R2 U2 3R2 B2 2D' U 2R U2 2R' R' 2B F' D2 2B2 2U' U L' R' D' 3R2 2R 2F' 2L 3R' D' 3U2 2U 3F' 2R' 3U2 3F' R D B F' 3U U B2 F' 2U' B F2 L' 2D' 3R2 3U2 L 2F' 3U L' R 2F 3U L 2L' 3U' 2F2 L' 3R2 3F' U R' D 3U 2U2 F D 2D2 3U U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *B 2L2 3F' U2 3F U' 3F 2L' 2R D' 3L2 3B' D' 2L 3R2 R B2 3F' D2 2D 3B2 D F2 3D 2B F' U' 3F2 U2 3L2 D' U' 2R2 3F2 2F2 L' 3R 3F2 U 3F2 U2 B' 2F L 2L 3L' 3R 2R R 3F' F' 2L' 2R B2 L F' 2R' 3F 2L' 3F2 3R 2R 3D' 2L 2U2 B2 2B' L 2U2 L2 3U' 3F 2F' 3U B' 3U2 U B2 3U R2 U' L2 2L 2D 2L' R2 2D2 2B2 L2 3R D 2D 3D' 2U' R 3U 2U' 3R2 F 3D2
*2. *3D2 2F 2D 2L' 3L D' 2D 3D 3U' F' 3L' 3U2 R B' 2F' 3D' 3L' 2R U' F D2 2R' 2B' 3D2 2L2 2B2 F2 R 3U' F 3D F 3L' 2R D' 2U 3B' 3D' 2L2 2R' 2B2 3U2 3B F D2 2B2 3B' 2L 3B 2F' F' 3D2 B' F L2 2L' R2 2B' 3B2 3R 2D' U 3L2 2B 3B2 3F 3L2 3U2 U2 2B 2F2 F2 2D 3D 3U' B 3U2 2L' 3L 2D' 3L 3D 2U' U 3F 2R' D' U2 2F 2L' 2B2 2D 2B' U' B' 2B' 3D L' 2R 3B'
*3. *2D 3R2 D2 2D 3D2 3U' L 2L2 D' 3R D' 2F2 2L' B2 3D' B' R' F' 2L 3R' 2R' 3U' L2 2L' 2B' 3B 3F F' 3R2 3U' 3R2 3B 3F 3U2 B L2 2L2 2R 3U' F R2 3B 2D' U L2 2B F2 2D2 R2 3F2 D' B 2U L 2D' 3D U2 3F 2U L R2 2D' 3D F' 3R' 3B 3F U2 2R' 3F2 D' 3L 2F 3L2 R2 3D 2R2 D2 B' 3B' L B 2B' 3U2 3B 2R' F2 3L2 2D 3D R2 2F2 2U2 3B' 3F2 R D2 3U' 2L2 3U2
*4. *3F L' 2L2 3D2 3R2 3D 2U' 2R2 2F' 3R' B2 3F' 3U2 3R' 2B2 2D' 2U2 3L 2F' U2 L 3L' 3R2 2R 3B 3U2 F' L' 2F U 2L2 2F L 3F' 3D2 B2 2D' 3L' D2 B' L2 2L2 3R 2R 2B2 2F' D' 2B' 3F2 F 2L B' 2B 3F 2F2 3L' 2D' 3U 2U 3F 3R' 2R' R 2B' F 2U F' 3R2 3D L 3B U2 3L B2 2U' 2L' 2R' 2B' 2L' R2 2U2 R' U 2R' R2 3F' 3L2 3R' 2R' B 3F' 2F2 3U' F' 2R 3F' 3R2 3D' 3R 3D2
*5. *F2 D' 3F' 2F' 3R' 2R2 2F L' 2L2 3L 3R' 2R 3F2 2U2 R' 2F2 2L' 3L' D 3L2 R2 3U2 L2 D' 2L 3R' 2B2 2U' 2B' 3F2 2D 2F' 2U' B2 R2 B2 2B' 2F2 3R D 2L2 F L' 2R B2 F 2U' 3B' D' 2R2 3D2 3B' 3D2 3U' 2U B 3R2 R 3F 2U' 3R 2F' 3R2 D 3D2 U 2B2 F L2 3L' 2R 3F2 2U2 3F' L' 3L2 2U 3L 3U' 3L U L 2R' 2B 3L' B2 2D 2U' 3B 3D' 2U R' 2F R' B2 3B' D 3D' U 2R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R' U F' U R' U F R2 U'
*2. *R' F2 U R2 U' R F R U'
*3. *R F2 U F2 U F R2 U' R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D' B' U' B' D F' L F R F2 D2 F2 R2 L F2 R' U2 D2 F2
*2. *D' B2 U F2 D' R2 U B2 D' B2 U2 R B2 L R' F' D L B2 R D
*3. *R D' L' U D R L2 U B' D2 R F2 B2 R F2 R U2 B2 L' B2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F L2 Uw' U2 B R B2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw F' R' F' Uw' U B2 D L2 F Uw L' Rw' Uw' R2 U' F' R2 Uw' R' Uw2 L2 Rw D' U Rw' Uw F2 Uw R2 Uw
*2. *B' Fw Rw' B Uw' U2 B2 L2 F L' D2 B D2 Uw' U2 R2 B' L' Rw2 R D F' L Rw2 Uw' R2 U F' U' F D' Fw' D2 Uw' B' F2 D' Rw' U2 B'
*3. *B2 Rw Fw' F2 U2 B' U' Rw D2 U Fw' D' F2 U B2 Uw' R2 Fw R D' Uw' R2 D2 U Fw D2 U2 B L' Rw Fw2 U2 R' B Fw2 D Uw' U2 Fw2 F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L U B2 Lw' R' Fw F R' Fw' U' R' Bw2 L Lw2 F' R2 Bw Fw2 D L' Bw2 L2 R2 D L R2 Dw' Lw' R Fw Lw B' R' U2 F2 Uw2 U B2 F' Dw Fw2 R' U L2 D R B Uw2 U' B L Lw2 R' Bw' L Dw' Fw' D Bw' D
*2. *Bw D2 L2 Lw' Bw Uw' Fw' L2 U R2 U2 R' D R2 D2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' L2 F2 U2 L' R U B' Bw' Fw' R' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 Lw U2 Lw' Dw Bw2 Lw B Bw' Uw2 B2 F2 L Rw' R2 B' Dw2 B' Dw' B' Bw2 L' Fw Dw' B2 Lw2 Bw2 Uw2 L2
*3. *R2 Bw2 Fw2 F Rw D U2 Fw2 Uw Rw' Dw' R F U2 Rw Uw2 U B Bw' Lw F' Dw' F U2 Rw U' B2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw Dw2 U L R' Fw Uw' L2 Rw' Dw Fw Rw2 Dw2 U2 Lw2 R' D R2 Uw' L Lw' R D2 Bw2 F' Rw B' F' Lw2 Dw2 U'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F 3U U 2B2 2F L 2B2 D' 2D2 3U L 3F' 3R 2R 2D U2 3R 3U' F L R2 2U2 L2 2R' 3U' 2B' 3F2 3R2 D' 2D2 U2 B D 3U2 2U' L2 R2 2B 3U2 2U' 3F' 3U2 3F 2L2 2D2 2F2 2R' R2 3F2 L' 3R' 2D U 3F 2L 3R' 2B' 2D' 3R' 3F2 2L 3R R2 2D B 2L D2 2B 3F F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U 2B 3D2 U 3B 2L' 2D 3U 3F2 3L D2 2L 3B 2L 3F2 2L R B2 3U 2R 2D2 3L B' 2B2 2F' R2 3D 2U2 3R2 2B' F2 D' 3D 3U R 3F' 2U' 2B2 3U2 B 2B' 3R U' F' 2R' 2U' B2 2F2 R' B 2B 3F' 3D2 3U L2 2D2 U' 3B 2F 3L 3R 2B' L' 3L2 3R 2U2 3L' 2R' 3U2 R 2U2 2B 2F L 3L2 2D' B 2U' 2R2 2F2 2D 3U' B2 3U2 L' 2L' 3R D' 3L2 3R' D 3D' 2U2 B2 2U B 2B' 3L' D 3D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L2 U2 B' F' L2 B L2 U2 B R' B U' B' F D L' U' R2 U2
*2. *L B2 U' R2 B' U F L B' R L' U2 B2 L' F2 U2 R2 U2 L' B2
*3. *U2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 B' U R' F2 L' R2 U L2 F R2
*4. *D2 F2 D2 B2 R F2 L2 R' D2 B2 R' F' U' L U B' R' F2 D B2 R
*5. *B2 U' B2 D F2 R2 D R2 U B2 D' B' R' D L2 D2 L' D2 B U2 F'
*6. *L2 U2 L2 F' D2 R2 B F2 U2 L2 D2 L' D U2 B F2 U B2 U2 L R'
*7. *L2 U2 B R2 B' R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D' F D2 L2 B2 U R D2 L'
*8. *F' R2 D2 F R2 F U2 B' D2 L2 F' U' R' F U R2 D' F' R' U F2
*9. *D2 F' L2 F' D2 U2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 U' B' L2 D' L' D' U2 R' U2
*10. *F2 B U2 R U' B U2 B' D' F R2 L2 D' F2 B2 R2 U R2 D' B2 R2
*11. *U L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D L2 B2 L2 U B' D L' F2 L' B F L2 F' R'
*12. *B R2 D2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 D' B' D' B L F2 R2 B2
*13. *L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 U F2 U2 L F2 D' L' R' B2 U B' L' B'
*14. *B2 R2 B R' U2 L' D' L' B U' L2 D2 F D2 L2 F U2 F2 D2 B D2
*15. *D' B2 U' R2 D L2 D R2 D2 U' F2 R' F L' R2 U' F R U2 L2 R2
*16. *F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 D U2 R2 B' R' F2 D' L' D U' F' R' U
*17. *L2 U' B R L2 F2 L2 D F' L U2 L2 D2 B R2 L2 B U2 F2 B' U2
*18. *F' U2 F' R2 F L2 B D2 F R2 B' U' F D' F' L U F' U' B F2
*19. *F2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B' L' B2 F' U2 R F' U B' U
*20. *U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F D2 R2 F2 L' F' R' B R' F' D U F D
*21. *D' R2 U' B2 D' F2 U' B2 U B2 L2 F' D2 L2 R' F U L B R' F2
*22. *U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U B R2 U F2 U' R' F2 L D
*23. *U L2 U R2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 L2 U F L' R2 F2 D' B U' B' F2 U'
*24. *U' R2 L' F2 U' D2 R2 U F' R D2 R' B2 L U2 F2 B2 R F2 B2
*25. *R2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 F' L2 F L2 D2 R F D' F D2 F2 L U L2 B'
*26. *L2 D R L2 B2 R' B' R F' L' D' B2 U2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 R2
*27. *R2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L' R' F' R B' F2 L' D R2 U2
*28. *D B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 R' B' L2 F L2 D' L2 U R'
*29. *L' B2 L' U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L' D B F' D2 B R' F2 L2 U2
*30. *L2 F D L' B R' F2 L2 D' L B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 F2
*31. *B2 R U B' L' U' L2 F L' F2 R2 U2 D B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' B2
*32. *F2 R2 D2 B' U2 R2 B D2 U2 R' D B' D2 F' U' R2 B D2 L
*33. *U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 D2 R' F L' D' F' R2 D L2 B D'
*34. *L' F2 R' D2 L' D2 L D2 U2 B2 R D' B' L' B L' D' L U' L'
*35. *R2 U L2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U2 F L' B' D B' R B' U' L F
*36. *F2 L2 U2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 F D2 F2 L' D L' B' U' B2 F2 L'
*37. *D R2 B2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 U B2 U L F L2 B L U R B2 F' U
*38. *B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R' B2 L' D2 L U' R B2 F' U B' L B' L' D'
*39. *D B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 U F' L2 F L U2 F' U' L U2 R'
*40. *F R D' F2 B R' D R2 B U' B D2 F U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 B' U2 L2 B2 D L' B L' U2 R' B2 D2 L2 B2 R U2 R U2
*2. *B2 D' B2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D2 L B' U R2 D2 R F2 R2 B R2 D'
*3. *D2 B2 U L2 U B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U L D' B' D' L2 R' D L' F' D
*4. *U2 F L2 B F R2 D2 F D2 U2 F2 U' R' F D' R F2 U F D' R2
*5. *L' D2 R U2 R' U2 R B2 R2 F2 U' R D L B D2 L D2 L2 F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 D L2 B2 L B L2 D' L' R2 B2 R B U
*2. *F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 L2 R D B' D' R2 U B2 F L' D2
*3. *F2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 F' R2 F R' U F U2 L D' B2
*4. *L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 D U2 R2 U' B' L B2 D2 L D U2 B
*5. *F2 R2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 F' R B2 F2 L2 D2 B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 D R2 U F2 U F2 L2 U' L2 D2 R' F R' U2 B2 R U B2 R' B
*2. *L2 R2 B F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 B F2 R' B' U2 L' D2 F' L U' B
*3. *B' L2 D' F U R B2 R U R' F2 R F2 L F2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2
*4. *L' D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 B' L R' U L U F D U2 L F2
*5. *B2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 L' F' U' L2 B' F' R B R' U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 B2 D2 U2 L U2 R' B2 R D2 U2 B' L' U2 L' R' D U2 F2 R' D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R U2 R' F U' R U' R2 F2
*3. *F2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 R' D' L2 D' B2 F' R2 D2 F' R'
*4. *Uw2 B D B2 L' B2 D2 L Uw' Rw' U F2 L2 D L2 R' F' Uw' Rw2 R2 Fw D' U R' B' Fw2 F2 R B' D Uw L Fw Rw R2 Uw' Rw R D Fw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 F U R2 F R' F2 R'
*3. *D L2 R2 D R2 U L2 U' F2 U' R2 F L' D' F2 U R D' B R2 B2
*4. *L' B' D Uw2 B' R' F2 R2 D2 R' Fw F2 Uw Fw2 R' Fw2 Rw F' L' Rw R2 B U' F L Rw Uw2 R2 B Rw Uw R' B D R' Fw' F L R' U2
*5. *Dw L' Lw' Rw Bw Uw' Fw' D Uw2 R D Dw R F2 Dw Fw' Rw B2 Fw2 L' D' B Uw' Lw D Dw2 U' Bw2 Lw Bw R B Fw' L Dw2 Rw' B2 U' Rw2 Bw Fw' D2 B Bw2 Fw2 Uw U F' D2 Fw2 F2 Dw2 U' L2 Lw Rw Bw' L' D Lw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=-3 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=-5,d=-2 / UdUd u=1,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-5 / dddU
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=-4 / dUdU u=-2,d=4 / ddUU u=1,d=1 / UdUd u=-3,d=5 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=2 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=-1 / dUdU u=-3,d=-1 / ddUU u=-5,d=3 / UdUd u=-4,d=1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=0 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=5 / dUdU u=-4,d=4 / ddUU u=6,d=3 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=0 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=5 / dUdU u=-5,d=6 / ddUU u=5,d=-4 / UdUd u=4,d=2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-4 / dddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R L B' U B' L R' U' l' r u'
*2. *U B R' L U L B L l u'
*3. *L U' B' R' B' U' B l u
*4. *L' R' U L' U' L' U' B b u
*5. *R' U B L R B' U' B l r u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 3) / (-3, 0)
*2. *(3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, 2) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 4) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (-3, 2)
*3. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 2) / (5, 0) / (6, 0) /
*5. *(0, -1) / (3, -3) / (-2, 4) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-1, 4) / (0, 6) /

*Skewb*
*1. *U R' L' U' R D' R' U'
*2. *D' U' L D U' L U R U'
*3. *U' L U' L D L' U' D'
*4. *U L R D U D' R' L' U'
*5. *U' R L U L D L' D


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 5, 2013)

*3x3: *13.90, 13.85, 12.57, 14.95, 13.78 = 13.84*

Pyraminx:* 3.01, 3.35, 3.78, 2.66, 4.76 = 3.38
_My official single is 3.36... Looking forwards to Melbourne Spring this weekend 


_Don't open spoiler if you plan on doing weekly Pyra


Spoiler



If I warmed up this could've been better, first and last solve were failures. Especially the last solve. I screwed up inspection, last solve was probably the best scramble:
R' U B L R B' U' B l r u'

Inspection: [B']
Top: l' L' U' u B' Rw u
L3E: R' L R L'2 U L U'

2.25 on 2nd try >_<


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 5, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 11.31 (13.56) 11.92 (9.15) 9.32 = *10.85*
*3x3x3*: 27.35 (22.28) 22.92 (28.06) 24.86 = *25.04* 
*4x4x4*: 2:11.37 (2:10.02) 2:19.85 2:26.98 (2:37.87) = *2:19.40* // PB with MoYu Weisu


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Nov 5, 2013)

*2x2 : *5.89, (6.82), 6.38, (5.52), 6.55 = *6.27*
*3x3 : *(19.52), 15.89, (11.85), 15.58, 17.06 = *16.18*
*4x4 : *(1:09.64), 1:02.68, 1:03.09, 1:06.90, (59.51) = *1:06.54*
*5x5 : *1:59.19, (2:02.62), 1:55.97, (1:41.62), 1:50.68 = *1:55.28*
*6x6 : *3:26.74, (3:37.47), 3:29.30, (3:26.67), 3:32.79 = *3:29.61*
*7x7 : *4:23.91, 4:35.35, 4:19.90, (4:18.78), (4:35.93) = *4:26.39*
*2x2 BLD : *DNF, 39.59, 58.64 = *39.59*
*3x3 BLD : *DNF, DNF, 2:49.86 = *2:49.83*
*4x4 BLD : *15:58 (10:50), 13:18 (8:53); 17:13 (12:50) = *13:18*
*5x5 BLD : *37:09 (24:12), DNF (fail memo), DNF (30:40, 2 edges, 2wings) = *37:09*
*Multi BLD : 4/5 (40:06)*
*OH : *44.05, 50.39, (40.28), (50.42), 45.73 = *46.72*
*MTS : *57.74, (1:02.46), 54.64, 50.38, (50.28) = *54.26*
*2-4 relay : 1:32.98*
*2-5 relay : 3:55.19*
*Clock : *(16.10), (37.18), 19.05, 17.40, 17.12 = *17.86*
*Megaminx : *1:41.13, (1:34.88), 1:38.05, (1:42.48), 1:38.35 = *1:39.18*
*Pyraminx : *5.01, 6.20, 6.51, (8.36), (4.86) = *5.91*
*Square-1 : *33.67, 33.55, (26.48), 41.73, (DNF) = *36.32*
*Skewb : *25.45, 27.42, (11.22), (34.45), 25.17 = *26.01*


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 10, 2013)

WTF 7.46. second 3x3 solve w/ 10 average


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 12, 2013)

Results: congrats Iggy, qaz & bacyril.
Did someone post the last seven hours at the comp site, tell me.
(because then I missed your result).

*2x2x2*(28)

 1.98 Kurainu17
 2.85 BoBoGuy
 2.99 stevecho816
 3.14 Mcuber5
 3.17 XTowncuber
 3.66 riley
 3.93 Tx789
 3.94 yuxuibbs
 4.14 Iggy
 4.36 sudarshan
 4.39 mycube
 5.02 tdm
 5.08 qaz
 5.29 PaintKiller
 5.43 bh13
 5.53 SweetSolver
 5.69 Regimaster
 5.94 thatkid
 6.27 bacyril
 6.86 larosh12
 7.20 ickathu
 7.30 MatejMuzatko
 7.69 Schmidt
 7.95 rj
 10.49 loyalite
 10.85 MarcelP
 11.16 LostGent
 19.81 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(35)

 9.28 XTowncuber
 9.95 riley
 10.12 stevecho816
 10.63 BoBoGuy
 12.34 yuxuibbs
 12.39 cuberkid10
 12.40 Mcuber5
 12.82 mycube
 12.86 Iggy
 13.84 Tim Major
 13.85 sudarshan
 15.56 MatejMuzatko
 16.15 qaz
 16.18 bacyril
 16.74 bh13
 16.88 tdm
 17.14 JoseCantera
 17.40 Regimaster
 18.76 PM 1729
 18.81 PaintKiller
 18.91 Kenneth Svendson
 19.40 Perff
 19.42 ickathu
 19.71 rona3
 21.22 thatkid
 21.39 larosh12
 21.69 Schmidt
 24.18 rj
 24.24 guas
 25.04 MarcelP
 29.18 LostGent
 32.11 Jcpopp
 34.70 ComputerGuy365
 35.64 MatsBergsten
 49.97 RicardoRix
*4x4x4*(19)

 32.87 KCuber
 36.61 stevecho816
 45.86 riley
 46.88 Lapinsavant
 49.43 mycube
 54.24 Mcuber5
 1:01.63 Iggy
 1:03.63 yuxuibbs
 1:04.22 bacyril
 1:09.91 qaz
 1:11.13 bh13
 1:15.00 Regimaster
 1:19.66 ickathu
 1:23.68 thatkid
 1:27.06 MatejMuzatko
 1:47.98 Schmidt
 2:19.40 MarcelP
 2:23.68 MatsBergsten
 2:40.36 LostGent
*5x5x5*(10)

 1:23.43 stevecho816
 1:31.01 Lapinsavant
 1:55.28 bacyril
 1:59.18 Mcuber5
 2:10.61 Iggy
 2:23.30 qaz
 2:32.95 Regimaster
 3:07.10 bh13
 3:54.79 Schmidt
 5:37.91 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(4)

 3:29.61 bacyril
 3:55.95 Iggy
 4:03.90 qaz
10:10.00 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:26.39 bacyril
 5:45.74 qaz
17:32.01 MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(13)

 17.83 stevecho816
 18.71 yuxuibbs
 19.87 Mcuber5
 23.03 mycube
 23.04 riley
 25.63 Iggy
 25.84 sudarshan
 32.39 bh13
 35.12 Regimaster
 39.62 qaz
 46.36 guas
 46.72 bacyril
 1:48.86 LostGent
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:28.62 Kenneth Svendson
 2:46.68 qaz
 2:58.34 Iggy
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 5.88 Kurainu17
 8.25 BoBoGuy
 10.49 riley
 12.13 stevecho816
 16.60 XTowncuber
 19.77 Iggy
 28.79 MatsBergsten
 34.14 qaz
 39.59 bacyril
 1:09.01 guas
 1:19.97 Schmidt
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 40.88 riley
 42.96 Iggy
 59.64 mycube
 1:03.19 Mikel
 1:14.44 MatsBergsten
 1:14.56 stevecho816
 2:11.15 qaz
 2:49.86 bacyril
 4:28.29 hfsdo
 DNF MatejMuzatko
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 5:04.73 Iggy
 6:55.57 MatsBergsten
13:18.00 bacyril
15:01.27 qaz
 DNF mycube
 DNF riley
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

14:44.02 MatsBergsten
32:03.69 qaz
37:09.00 bacyril
 DNF Iggy
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF qaz
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

4/5 (40:06)  bacyril
3/4 (17:11)  MatsBergsten
7/13 (40:03)  Iggy
1/2 ( 7:59)  qaz
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 54.25 bacyril
 1:23.46 stevecho816
 1:49.65 qaz
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 53.72 stevecho816
 1:01.73 riley
 1:12.36 mycube
 1:20.67 Iggy
 1:31.56 bh13
 1:32.98 bacyril
 1:36.02 yuxuibbs
 1:42.95 qaz
 1:51.32 Regimaster
 2:29.59 Schmidt
 2:45.86 MatejMuzatko
 3:21.34 LostGent
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(7)

 2:51.24 mycube
 3:13.80 Iggy
 3:33.96 yuxuibbs
 3:47.85 qaz
 3:55.19 bacyril
 4:42.74 bh13
 9:25.42 LostGent
*Magic*(3)

 0.93 SweetSolver
 2.91 qaz
 2.92 Iggy
*Master Magic*(1)

 2.58 Iggy
*Skewb*(4)

 16.40 qaz
 18.59 Schmidt
 25.16 Iggy
 26.01 bacyril
*Clock*(6)

 8.38 Iggy
 9.62 Perff
 14.43 yuxuibbs
 17.86 bacyril
 20.13 mycube
 22.26 qaz
*Pyraminx*(15)

 3.38 Tim Major
 3.38 XTowncuber
 4.01 Iggy
 5.91 bacyril
 5.91 Regimaster
 6.00 ickathu
 6.15 stevecho816
 7.41 SweetSolver
 7.58 riley
 8.05 bh13
 9.11 qaz
 9.62 yuxuibbs
 12.76 Schmidt
 25.51 MatejMuzatko
 33.14 LostGent
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:29.06 Iggy
 1:39.18 bacyril
 1:41.51 riley
 2:01.44 mycube
 2:10.46 qaz
 2:48.69 bh13
 7:15.84 LostGent
*Square-1*(6)

 13.24 hkpnkp
 20.64 Iggy
 29.92 stevecho816
 36.32 bacyril
 1:16.91 ickathu
 3:11.42 qaz
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)

30 guusrs
31 PM 1729
31 okayama
44 qaz
68 Tx789
DNF  Iggy

*Contest results*

264 Iggy
219 qaz
204 bacyril
178 stevecho816
155 riley
139 mycube
119 MatsBergsten
117 yuxuibbs
104 Mcuber5
100 bh13
91 XTowncuber
85 Regimaster
77 BoBoGuy
60 sudarshan
59 MatejMuzatko
55 ickathu
53 Schmidt
46 Tim Major
44 Kurainu17
42 tdm
37 thatkid
37 LostGent
36 Tx789
36 PaintKiller
35 PM 1729
34 Lapinsavant
33 cuberkid10
29 SweetSolver
25 Kenneth Svendson
24 Perff
24 larosh12
23 KCuber
22 guas
22 JoseCantera
21 MarcelP
18 rj
16 guusrs
15 okayama
15 rona3
12 Mikel
10 hkpnkp
7 hfsdo
7 Jcpopp
6 ComputerGuy365
6 loyalite
4 RicardoRix


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 14, 2013)

This means I'm better right: http://i.imgur.com/n0hq74k.png

:3


----------

